# The Rigondeaux GIF Thread (Purist Boxing Porn)



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been making loads of rigo gifs and posting them in the '"Do NOT expect Rigo back on HBO" Ken Hershman' thread but figured I should put them in a thread of their own so people know they're here. I'll keep it to a max of 3 gifs a post and others who contribute should do the same, as it makes it load easier.

*Rigo making Kennedy his bitch*


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*Rigo making Donaire his bitch*


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*Rigo fighting Cordoba on the inside*


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*Rigo fucking Ramos' shit up*


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

:happy

Those bits on the inside are a treat.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*Rigo showcasing uppercuts in round 1 against Agbeko*


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> :happy
> 
> Those bits on the inside are a treat.


This is destined to be one of the most aesthetically pleasing threads of all-time. :yep
@Chacal brother are we supposed to comment or just let them roll uninterrupted?


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

atsch


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> This is destined to be one of the most aesthetically pleasing threads of all-time. :yep
> 
> @Chacal brother are we supposed to comment or just let them roll uninterrupted?


Feel free to comment, contribute, critique and request :good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Someone get on his amateur stuff as well. It could be argued he was actually a better fighter then and he was far more aggressive back then.

Also the bodyshot Koon Guillen was unreal.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Feel free to comment, contribute, critique and request :good


It's alright, I think I already shot my load (a few times) in that Hershman HBO thread as far as blabbering on about him and his style/skills. It's going to start feeling a bit repetitive.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Someone get on his amateur stuff as well. It could be argued he was actually a better fighter then and he was far more aggressive back then.
> 
> Also the bodyshot Koon Guillen was unreal.


I could DL some of his am fights and give it a shot at a later date. I'm done posting gifs for the night but if anybody else wants to dig some up, feel free :deal


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, this is amazing Chacal


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> atsch


Go listen to your wack ass French Montana mixtapes or some shit, cunt.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

i love this thread !
good stuff chacal!


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Go listen to your wack ass French Montana mixtapes or some shit, cunt.


Go suck off Ghostface's dick, and wear your shiny ass Yellow Wu-Tang Jacket which acts as a solar panel to collect electricity for your broke ass.

Merry Christmas. :smile


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> Go suck off Ghostface's dick, and wear your shiny ass Yellow Wu-Tang Jacket which acts as a solar panel to collect electricity for your broke ass.


:rofl :lol:

No need to get personal. You don't see me poking fun at your neanderthal strain.

You too. :good I actually never had any Wu Wear. :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Wow, this is amazing Chacal





Kid Cubano said:


> i love this thread !
> good stuff chacal!


Thanks to you both. Consider it a christmas present.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*Slow Mo pull counter againt Marroquin*


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


>


That was a fucking G move :hat


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*Dat left hand counter in slow mo.*


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

i made a couple of more gifs and posted them on ESB. can't find them tho...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> *Rigo making Donaire his bitch*


Yeah, but this clip shows exactly what the PROBLEM is with Rigo, as well:

First, look how weak that first right hand is. That's because instead of truly moving in and commiting, Rigo played it safe and reached from the outside.

Second, after tagging Donair with his left, Donair's head was wide open for a right hook. Why didn't Rigo throw it? Because he virtually never throws power combinations. That could have been the end of the fight, right there. He throws plenty of single power shots, but he's so defense-oriented that he rarely tries to finish his opponent.

I love watching Rigo fight, but he's really is waaaay too cautious.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

You know what's wrong with this guy? He's too concerned with getting not getting hit.

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*Peep Game*


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, but this clip shows exactly what the PROBLEM is with Rigo, as well:
> 
> First, look how weak that first right hand is. That's because instead of truly moving in and commiting, Rigo played it safe and reached from the outside.
> 
> ...


The first right hook is more of a throw away punch if you ask me. This was in the 12th round in a fight he was clearly ahead on the scorecards. He knew that Donaire's right hand wasn't going to be coming at him since it was glued to his face so he cuffed himself around with a right hook, knowing donaire would try counter with a signature left hook, and with the circling he is in perfect position to land a left cross. I don't see a right hook landing there personally. After spinning around and fully committing to the left hand he knew would land flush, jumping in with a follow up right hand would likely put him off balance and be a pointless risk in the 12th round.

I understand the criticisms, but I can see why he fights the way he does. He doesn't look to come in and hurt you, he just wants to land a powerful counter. Make no mistake though, if that counter visibly hurts you, he'll come after you, as seen in other GIFS posted here.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Wow, this is amazing Chacal





BoxingJabsBlog said:


> You know what's wrong with this guy? He's too concerned with getting not getting hit.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> www.boxingjabs.com


Because he's a defensive fighter. C'mon, you have a whitaker quote in your signature about defence. There's nothing wrong with not wanting to be hit.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> You know what's wrong with this guy? He's too concerned with getting not getting hit.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> www.boxingjabs.com


There's nothing "wrong" with him.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> i made a couple of more gifs and posted them on ESB. can't find them tho...


You had some amazing ones. I wish that meme of Donaire's busted face with the caption "RIGO didn't come to fight" was still around. :rofl



Chacal said:


> The first right hook is more of a throw away punch if you ask me. This was in the 12th round in a fight he was clearly ahead on the scorecards. He knew that Donaire's right hand wasn't going to be coming at him since it was glued to his face so he cuffed himself around with a right hook, knowing donaire would try counter with a signature left hook, and with the circling he is in perfect position to land a left cross. I don't see a right hook landing there personally. After spinning around and fully committing to the left hand he knew would land flush, jumping in with a follow up right hand would likely put him off balance and be a pointless risk in the 12th round.
> 
> I understand the criticisms, but I can see why he fights the way he does. He doesn't look to come in and hurt you, he just wants to land a powerful counter. Make no mistake though, if that counter visibly hurts you, he'll come after you, as seen in other GIFS posted here.


Fucking excellent post. Cableaddict is a good dude, but Rigo's lack of combinations are something he consistently harps on mostly because he knows he's completely capable and given his speed, would probably look absolutely spectacular. Rigo just doesn't often hang around in punching range for the amount of time it would take to get them off as meaningful power shots, even for him. I'm fine with this because the single shots and quick 1-2's he does land are thrown with the intention to hurt and usually give an opponent very noticeable pause if nothing else. It should also be said that Rigondeaux doesn't always simply wait to counter, just the act of moving towards him can spur him to let his hands go if he feels there's a window to land something and he's basically already gone before they can even react or process it, even if he moves by mere inches.

His version of 'box-and-move' is a very entertaining one IMO because it's far less dependent jabs and committed to power shots. His version of 'hit-and-dont get hit' is in it's purest form and literal, not 'hit-and-jump into the clinch thereby not getting hit'. Guys simply cannot close the distance or cut the ring on him period, most of the time he's even the one coming forward after they've shelled up. How many total clinches do you reckon there's been total over his entire pro career so far? The exact number has to be shockingly low.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> You had some amazing ones. I wish that meme of Donaire's busted face with the caption "RIGO didn't come to fight" was still around. :rofl
> 
> Fucking excellent post. Cableaddict is a good dude, but Rigo's lack of combinations are something he consistently harps on mostly because he knows he's completely capable and given his speed, would probably look absolutely spectacular. Rigo just doesn't often hang around in punching range for the amount of time it would take to get them off as meaningful power shots, even for him. I'm fine with this because the single shots and quick 1-2's he does land are thrown with the intention to hurt and usually give an opponent very noticeable pause if nothing else. It should also be said that Rigondeaux doesn't always simply wait to counter, just the act of moving towards him can spur him to let his hands go if he feels there's a window to land something and he's basically already gone before they can even react or process it, even if he moves by mere inches.
> 
> His version of 'box-and-move' is a very entertaining one IMO because it's far less dependent jabs and committed to power shots. His version of 'hit-and-dont get hit' is in it's purest form and literal, not 'hit-and-jump into the clinch thereby not getting hit'. Guys simply cannot close the distance or cut the ring on him period, most of the time he's even the one coming forward after they've shelled up. How many total clinches do you reckon there's been total over his entire pro career so far? The exact number has to be shockingly low.


Thanks. You too. I can see where cable addict is coming from to an extent, but I don't think that gif best suits the point as after rigo lands that left hand donaire has moved back out of range anyway. But, for the shot shown in this GIF, a follow up right hook could have fucked shit up, since marroquin was still in range for it. 









Yeah, against agbeko he was throwing when openings were there rather than waiting and waiting. Rigo improves a little every time I see him fight to be honest. Against Marroquin people said he had no right hand, then he busted it out as a prominent weapon against Donaire. People said he didn't throw enough against Donaire, he threw 60-70 punches in a fair number of rounds against Agbeko. The guy keeps improving and showing us things I don't expect from him. I want him to get a stoppage in his next fight though. Prove he can finish hurt fighters and force a stoppage. I hope he gets Darchinyan next. Darchinyan gets KTFO.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Fucking excellent post. Cableaddict is a good dude, but Rigo's lack of combinations are something he consistently harps on mostly because he knows he's completely capable and given his speed, would probably look absolutely spectacular. Rigo just doesn't often hang around in punching range for the amount of time it would take to get them off as meaningful power shots, even for him. I'm fine with this because the single shots and quick 1-2's he does land are thrown with the intention to hurt and usually give an opponent very noticeable pause if nothing else. It should also be said that Rigondeaux doesn't always simply wait to counter, just the act of moving towards him can spur him to let his hands go if he feels there's a window to land something and he's basically already gone before they can even react or process it, even if he moves by mere inches.


That's it exactly, and well said. So what's wrong with pointing this out?

The simple fact is that Rigo is being ignored by the networks and by the public, and that's bad for the sport of boxing a as whole. I don't know if he should change, and I doubt he would even if he could, but it's important to point out such things. Even some die-hard boxing fans accuse him, incorrectly, of being a purely defensive fighter. I'm trying to point out that he is in fact EXTREMELY offense-oriented, but because he rarely throws power combos, it is easy to not realize this.

As I've said many times, I personally find Rigo's style extremely entertaining. - but that's not the point.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> There's nothing "wrong" with him.


He's just an incredibly small human being :lol: I always think I'm a little fuck at 5'7 155 but boxing puts it back into perspective every time.



Chacal said:


> Thanks. You too. I can see where cable addict is coming from to an extent, but I don't think that gif best suits the point as after rigo lands that left hand donaire has moved back out of range anyway. But, for the shot shown in this GIF, a follow up right hook could have fucked shit up, since marroquin was still in range for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darch would be a great fight to have next, especially given Guillermo's rather limited options at this point. LSC is a pipe dream right now and it blows. I remember there being talk of a Rigondeaux-Darchinyan fight earlier over the summer, but Vic understandably opted for the Donaire rematch.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You had some amazing ones. I wish that meme of Donaire's busted face with the caption "RIGO didn't come to fight" was still around. :rofl


lol yeah. sad thing is, i forgot how to make them because i haven't messed with it in so long. i'm gonna get back on it.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Delete


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

#### How are you guys getting animated GIFs to run properly on these threads? I just tried one for the first time, uploaded it to Dropbox and posted it here as an image. From the thread, it only runs once then stops. It works fine on my desktop.

Any ideas or tips?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> #### How are you guys getting animated GIFs to run properly on these threads? I just tried one for the first time, *uploaded it to Dropbox and posted it here as an image.* From the thread, it only runs once then stops. It works fine on my desktop.
> 
> Any ideas or tips?


You need an image to "host" it, so that when you post it here, the image link can be traced back online. Unless you attach it, it's just going to link to your own computer, which we all can't access. Photobucket or Gyazo or Minus or imgur host the images, provide you a link, and then you post them here as gifs.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks !


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*Rigo don't give a fuck*


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*Down goes Marroquin*


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*"All Rigo does is run"*


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

where is the gif of Rigo doing a chicken dance?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> #### How are you guys getting animated GIFs to run properly on these threads? I just tried one for the first time, uploaded it to Dropbox and posted it here as an image. From the thread, it only runs once then stops. It works fine on my desktop.
> 
> Any ideas or tips?


Make your own blog
http://www.blogger.com/home?pli=1

I've uploaded gifs of over 20 mb on it.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> That's it exactly, and well said. So what's wrong with pointing this out?
> 
> The simple fact is that Rigo is being ignored by the networks and by the public, and that's bad for the sport of boxing a as whole. I don't know if he should change, and I doubt he would even if he could, but it's important to point out such things. Even some die-hard boxing fans accuse him, incorrectly, of being a purely defensive fighter. I'm trying to point out that he is in fact EXTREMELY offense-oriented, but because he rarely throws power combos, it is easy to not realize this.
> 
> As I've said many times, I personally find Rigo's style extremely entertaining. - but that's not the point.


Nothin' really wrong with pointing it out mayne, and particularly when it's coming from someone who couldn't necessarily be described as a critic most times. The GIF Chacal posted in the second round vs Marroquin was a perfect illustration of when he could've done more -- he wasn't just in range, he was completely exposed and open to catch it on the jaw -- but we see Rigo quickly dart back out, almost like an involuntary reflex. If guys like Roach and Shields couldn't get him to really change (even though he was completely wiping out the lesser opposition), it's really unlikely at this point with his unfortunately advanced age and methods. He also seems to have a really good thing going with Pedro Diaz, looks like he's going to be the guy for a while.



Chacal said:


> *Down goes Marroquin*





Chacal said:


> *"All Rigo does is run"*


^^ Favorites.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> You know what's wrong with this guy? He's too concerned with getting not getting hit.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> ...





mishima said:


> where is the gif of Rigo doing a chicken dance?


...


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

the size difference between Rigo and Marroquin was remarkable.
so were the skills...


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> the size difference between Rigo and Marroquin was remarkable.
> so were the skills...


And that was one of Rigo's heavier weigh ins. He was apparently 128 that night.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

127 for Kennedy prior to that as well, I think.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> 127 for Kennedy prior to that as well, I think.


But he was 125 against Agbeko I think. I don't know how the guy could fight at 126.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wanna make this my new avatar on here but love my current one too much


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Dustaine said:


>


This was a great insight to Donaire mentality. He clearly thought Rigo wouldn't be able to take his power. Donaire probably thought nobody can take his power. Dude really fell in love with it, it was always going to be his downfall. People said it for years.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Such a big shame the casuals don't like Rigondeaux, otherwise he would have had a much easier time getting fights so we can see him whoop even more ass.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dyna said:


> Such a big shame the casuals don't like Rigondeaux, otherwise he would have had a much easier time getting fights so we can see him whoop even more ass.


That's why I want him to be matched with a Darchinyan. Somebody who will throw punches no matter what is coming back at him. I think that's an exciting fight. Loma could also push him and make an exciting fight (that some even say he'd win) but if Rigo won that fight people would say Loma got exposed, apart from those in the know. LSC and Mares would be exciting too, but we're not going to see that for a while. And guys like Salido would punch with him and make it exciting too.

Anybody know when Rigo's top rank contract expires?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> But he was 125 against Agbeko I think. I don't know how the guy could fight at 126.


Yeh, 125, 127, 128 -- It's still damn small for the division. I think he could handle any Featherweight too despite the size disadvantage but it's all a bit unnecessary unless there's really no choice. I'd really like to know the weights for the Donaire fight though.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yeh, 125, 127, 128 -- It's still damn small for the division. I think he could handle any Featherweight too despite the size disadvantage but it's all a bit unnecessary unless there's really no choice. I'd really like to know the weights for the Donaire fight though.


Yeah, Donaire was so much bigger. The fact he moved up afterwards to a division at a weight that rigo probably didn't weigh on fight night really tells a lot.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Would like to see Rigo fight Santa Cruz, because at least we know Cruz wouldn't perform like Agbeko did.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Would like to see Rigo fight Santa Cruz, because at least we know Cruz wouldn't perform like Agbeko did.


I think when/if Rigo leaves top rank and signs to GBP, that fight gets made. I also think it's a showcase fight for Rigo and he beats the absolute piss out of Leo. I say that and I really like santa cruz.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Yeah, Donaire was so much bigger. The fact he moved up afterwards to a division at a weight that rigo probably didn't weigh on fight night really tells a lot.


Yeah, it sucks that New York doesn't allow HBO to record the weights, much less put them up on their infographic. It's Donaire in particular that I'm curious about. Any retard can take note he was the much bigger man in there, but I'm a boxing nerd and budding fanboy looking for more ammunition to add to the win, so I want those details :lol:


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

He's a lot like Roman Gonzalez. Just bigger and not as good.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> This was a great insight to Donaire mentality. He clearly thought Rigo wouldn't be able to take his power. Donaire probably thought nobody can take his power. Dude really fell in love with it, it was always going to be his downfall. People said it for years.


Dumbnaire's heart must have sunk deep into his stomach the moment he caught Rigo with his favorite weapon, only for Rigo to come back and clock him with a hard straight left.

Great thread by the way, man. :good


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I think when/if Rigo leaves top rank and signs to GBP, that fight gets made. I also think it's a showcase fight for Rigo and he beats the absolute piss out of Leo. I say that and I really like santa cruz.


Yea, probably, that's assumiing Santa Cruz doesn't shell up like so many of Rigo's opponents have in the past. I would just like to see Leo go right at Rigo and try to rip him apart on the inside. Rigo would probably just back up and counter the shit out of him, pivot and move, rape his body, and repeat, but still.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

:lol all you casual fucks talking about how Rigo beat up bigger men who weight 5 pounds more. When David Haye beat up Valeuv who weighted 100 pounds more.
Last time I check 100>5.

Rigo is just a miniature version of David Haye minus the good looks.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Why would Golden Boy sacrifice Leo Santa Cruz for Rigo? 
Leo is getting built up as an attraction by GBP, don't see how they're willing to give him up for someone they won't be heavily invested in


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> :lol all you casual fucks talking about how Rigo beat up bigger men who weight 5 pounds more. When David Haye beat up Valeuv who weighted 100 pounds more.
> Last time I check 100>5.
> 
> Rigo is just a miniature version of David Haye minus the good looks.


if you're going to be a trolling spastic do it elsewhere


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Rigo is like a Shaolin Monk of boxing


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> Why would Golden Boy sacrifice Leo Santa Cruz for Rigo?
> Leo is getting built up as an attraction by GBP, don't see how they're willing to give him up for someone they won't be heavily invested in


They probably wouldn't, and there's likely to be little public demand for it to the extent it would look unbecoming of Santa Cruz. He'd probably have to take the initiative and ask for the fight himself which while incredibly rare today without huge upside in regards to the purse, isn't completely unfathomable. I also think that the Mexican fanbase tends to care a little less about "0"'s determining a guys worth, they want the best effort a fighter can put forth and if they do that and already enjoy a decent level of popularity as it is and was, will get continued support regardless.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

mishima said:


>





mishima said:


>





mishima said:


>


He still won both of those fights and went on to achieve more than either of them by beating Donaire's ass :lol:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> He still won both of those fights and went on to achieve more than either of them by beating Donaire's ass :lol:


Haters gonna hate.

Rigo FOTY of 2013 :deal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> Rigo FOTY of 2013 :deal


Definitely.

You see rjjfan being a spastic in the thread saying rigo's win over donaire is overrated? :lol:
He thinks Bradley's win over Provodnikov is better :lol:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Definitely.
> 
> You see rjjfan being a spastic in the thread saying rigo's win over donaire is overrated? :lol:
> He thinks Bradley's win over Provodnikov is better :lol:


Dude's been butthurt ever since Rigo made Donaire his bitch. :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Dude's been butthurt ever since Rigo made Donaire his bitch. :lol:


Yo, your boy needs back up.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ttle-girl-quot&p=833654&viewfull=1#post833654


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Dude's been butthurt ever since Rigo made Donaire his bitch. :lol:


The only other time I've recognised him was in that weird thread in the lounge about me and kally where he said I was "A cunt. But he's our cunt." 
I found it a bit odd having not recognised the name but in a weird way it seemed friendly, but he's really gone full retard with this :lol:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yo, your boy needs back up.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ttle-girl-quot&p=833654&viewfull=1#post833654


Your argument about who has the better wins at 160lbs is between you two guys...i'll leave you 2 at that.

However, doubt Marvin's G'ness again and I WILL RETURN. :fire


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*Rigo landing a power combo, moving, eating a left hook then firing back with a jab straight after. But nah, rigo don't get in exchanges.*


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> *Rigo landing a power combo, moving, eating a left hook then firing back with a jab straight after. But nah, rigo don't get in exchanges.*


"Power combo". "Eating a left hook". "Exchange".


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> *Rigo landing a power combo, *moving, eating a left hook then firing back with a jab straight after. But nah, rigo don't get in exchanges.


You call that a power combo? He didn't really commit that left at all. It stopped 6" from the target. He was just going through the motions, more like keeping Agbeko off him than actually trying to land anything.

And so this amplifies the point I've made many times: As brilliant as he is, Rigo just doesn't throw power combinations.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

A fighter like Shane Mosley threw "power combinations". Rigo's hard shots are almost exclusively singles.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

mishima said:


>


Imagine if that was a Garcia hook. Cot dayum.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Imagine if that was a Garcia hook. Cot dayum.


People said the same thing about Donaire's hook after this fight.

Garcia is huge though.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Chacal said:


> People said the same thing about Donaire's hook after this fight.
> 
> Garcia is huge though.


Yeah he's one of the biggest Feather's ever and his power is no joke. Decked the very durable Salido without much hassle. It'd be a Bantam who isn't that durable vs one of the biggest P4P punchers who is really a lightweight. Rigo will have to move up if he wants big names, so this fight might occur.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Yeah he's one of the biggest Feather's ever and his power is no joke. Decked the very durable Salido without much hassle. It'd be a Bantam who isn't that durable vs one of the biggest P4P punchers who is really a lightweight. Rigo will have to move up if he wants big names, so this fight might occur.


When you look at it like that it should be an easy KO for Garcia. It speaks numbers to how good I think Rigo is that I actually give him a solid chance in that fight.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Chacal said:


> When you look at it like that it should be an easy KO for Garcia. It speaks numbers to how good I think Rigo is that I actually give him a solid chance in that fight.


Oh yeah. I think he could box him silly BUT I wouldn't be confident in picking him to win. Mikey is no slouch when it comes to skills and that power is for real. Rigo is naturally conservative but Mikey not landing something big in 12 rounds is a stretch.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Oh yeah. I think he could box him silly BUT I wouldn't be confident in picking him to win. Mikey is no slouch when it comes to skills and that power is for real. Rigo is naturally conservative but Mikey not landing something big in 12 rounds is a stretch.


One of few fights I'd be tentative in picking a winner in regards to rigo. I'd favour him againt LSC, Loma, Mares, Salido and other percieved threats at 122-126. Saying that, I think all those guys make him work hard and force more exciting, tv friendly fights.

Moving up to 126 will be an interesting move if he does it. It's a lot more risky cause the enormous size disadvantage he would put himself at seeing as he could likely fight at 118 if he wanted to, but I think it'd make for more tv friendly fights. Bigger guys will force him to fight their fight at time. It's just a matter of can he hold his own in those situations. I think he could.

Gonzalez would also be a huge risk just because the 1shot KO power, but really, it's Gonzalez. Rigo shouldn't have a problem with him if he can avoid the power shots.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's one I stole from tumblr


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Rigondeux isn't moving up and beating Mikey Garcia. The size differential is considerable and it really doesn't help that Garcia is super talented and a big puncher to boot. Rigondeux wouldn't be ambitious to take that fight; he'd be crazy.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Rigondeux isn't moving up and beating Mikey Garcia. The size differential is considerable and it really doesn't help that Garcia is super talented and a big puncher to boot. Rigondeux wouldn't be ambitious to take that fight; he'd be crazy.


I agree for the most part, but I do think it's winnable for him, although I wouldn't favour him. I'd pick him to beat most if not all at 126 though.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Rigondeux isn't moving up and beating Mikey Garcia. The size differential is considerable and it really doesn't help that Garcia is super talented and a big puncher to boot. Rigondeux wouldn't be ambitious to take that fight; he'd be crazy.


Mikey isn't at 126 anymore, he moved to 130 where Rigo will look like my nephew playing with the Lakers


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> Mikey isn't at 126 anymore, he moved to 130 where Rigo will look like my nephew playing with the Lakers


Yeah, but if Rigo beat him he'd have a solid claim for being p4p 1.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Why would Golden Boy sacrifice Leo Santa Cruz for Rigo?
> Leo is getting built up as an attraction by GBP, don't see how they're willing to give him up for someone they won't be heavily invested in


Leo is that type of fighter that doesn't have to be undefeated to sell. The losses are going to come, may as well be against the best.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, but this clip shows exactly what the PROBLEM is with Rigo, as well:
> 
> First, look how weak that first right hand is. That's because instead of truly moving in and commiting, Rigo played it safe and reached from the outside.
> 
> ...


That's not true. When his opponent is hurt he will go for the kill, but he's not gonna try to create opportunities to hurt his opponent. More reactive than proactive.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mushin said:


> *That's not true. When his opponent is hurt he will go for the kill, *but he's not gonna try to create opportunities to hurt his opponent. More reactive than proactive.


I agree. That's why I wrote "rarely" instead of "never."


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Rigondeux isn't moving up and beating Mikey Garcia. The size differential is considerable and it really doesn't help that Garcia is super talented and a big puncher to boot. Rigondeux wouldn't be ambitious to take that fight; he'd be crazy.


No fucking way. Garcia is a terribly good boxer-puncher who's far more versatile and rounded than someone like Donaire, has a tremendous jab, excellent technique and timing; throws short, crisp, accurate shots with good speed and serious power. His size advantage would also be pronounced, to silly degrees. That's the worst fight possible for Rigo unless he's offered several million dollars for it and why would he be?



Chacal said:


> Yeah, but if Rigo beat him he'd have a solid claim for being p4p 1.


That's an understatement, I don't think it would even be arguable.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

(sorry for quality, i took this from a highlight video)
*Amateur Rigo showing how it's done*


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*Rigo standing in front of Marroquin with his hands by his knee's, throwing punches.*


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*Defensive wizardry*


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*Inside defence*


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Rigo has insane skills :deal


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> *Inside defence*


Not throwing any punches against an outmanned and disarmed prospect. Just the round before he was being booed loudly for showboating and not doing anything.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Not throwing any punches against an outmanned and disarmed prospect. Just the round before he was being booed loudly for showboating and not doing anything.


You love rigo so much. You go into any thread that has anything to do with him cause you love speaking about him. It's crazy, I think you might be his biggest fan.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

These gifs are poor.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> These gifs are poor.


Oh I'm sorry they aren't as good as all your gif's, you astronomical cunt. I started this thread, it doesn't mean others can't contribute. But if you're really gonna sit there and be a negative cunt, you can feel free to kill yourself.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Chacal said:


> *Peep Game*


it's like a shrunken southpaw Floyd


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> it's like a shrunken southpaw Floyd


And that punch is even harder to see from a southpaw :deal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome knockout


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

2005 world championships vs Ali Habbab


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> 2005 world championships vs Ali Habbab


Fucking hell, I love that punch. He did that to Donaire in that infamous GIF. BadAZZ.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fucking hell, I love that punch. He did that to Donaire in that infamous GIF. BadAZZ.


Identical isn't it? Crazy how many little tricks his muscles have memorised.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: It's a standard left hand.


----------

